# ICD-10 for Marginal cord insertion??



## CMPM12 (Sep 29, 2015)

I cannot find a cord complication code for this, there is only a delivery code. Does anyone know what code we should use? Thank you!


----------



## joy.grassman (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't been able to find any codes for this myself despite scouring multiple sources.  I would love to know what the answer is to this question as well.  I haven't been able to locate any antepartum codes for cord issues such as nuchal cord, etc.  The only code I've been able to feel applies is o23.3 "abnormal ultrasonic findings on mother".... but I'm not convinced that's the best I10 code for antepartum cord complications.


----------



## CMPM12 (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes I agree it seems ICD-10 is missing a lot of the common codes we use for these issues as well as delivery codes.


----------



## joy.grassman (Oct 14, 2015)

Glad it's not just me!  It's like they forgot about in antepartum period!!! Argh.


----------



## ShawnaHaynes (Oct 19, 2015)

I was thinking maybe O36.89 for umbilical cord complications... I have a 2 vessel cord I'm trying to code for. What do you think?


----------



## nforsberg (Oct 22, 2015)

I was thinking the same with O36.89, for the 2 vessel cord.  I have looked at many resources and they all point me to the labor and delivery code as well.


----------



## Cmama12 (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes, that is what we are using as well.


----------



## codegirl99 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Cheryl*

The doctor's here don't mention how many vessels. I don't know what to code. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## codegirl99 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Cheryl*

I'm going to use O69.89x_ for insertion of umbilical cord. It's the only thing I can see that even comes close. Definitely a lot of codes missing for moms and babes!


----------



## gena379 (May 2, 2016)

*Marginal PCI*



CMPM12 said:


> I cannot find a cord complication code for this, there is only a delivery code. Does anyone know what code we should use? Thank you!



We use O36.51XX "Maternal care for known or suspected placental insufficiency". We do extra ultrasounds to make sure the marginal PCI isn't causing any poor fetal growth.  The fact that they have marginal PCI isn't a complication so we don't use it through out the pregnancy. Only with diagnostics that we are looking for fetal growth. If we see poor fetal growth then we don't use the PCI code anymore and we switch to O36.59xx "Poor fetal growth".


----------

